# Flashing engine light and T/C issues



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Flashing Engine Light and Service Stabilitrak is most commonly seen with SparkPlug/Coilpack issues...have you gapped/changed the plugs recently? It could be a bad gap (too big) or a rip in the boot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Could also be the negative battery cable. Question: by traction issues are you talking about actually breaking traction between the tires and the road, or are you talking about warning lights. The former I don't know. The latter is also listed in the negative battery cable notice.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to clarify, does the "whirring" noise change pitch, or level, with wheel speed? I have a set of DWS tires on my '03 Mazda P5, 195-50x16 @32 psi, and they are really pretty quiet. Let's face it, Mazdas are not known for their low decibel levels. I can hear a brake pad skimming a rotor over any tire noise with the window down. Need to look at that brake caliper some day.


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> Flashing Engine Light and Service Stabilitrak is most commonly seen with SparkPlug/Coilpack issues...have you gapped/changed the plugs recently? It could be a bad gap (too big) or a rip in the boot.


I'm inclined to agree with you... I drove with the T/C off and was still get the same issues and the engine light and traction control light still came on, I'm thinking ambient temps is a cause too cause late last night... I had to run out to Right Aid, it was 70 degrees and driving like a fool and everything... reving, drivng to the boost/powerband... no issues

I'm gonna try new spark plugs and an OIL change (need one) and if it still premit, I'll go to the dealer


----------



## jimtim (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine had the same issue, flashing CEL and service TC light. Took it to chevy under the warrenty and the come back with a broken coil rail (#1 boot ripped off) and the #1 and #2 spark plugs were gapped wrong and they replaced just those two. And I've never messed with that car thanks to free servicing. Anyway, I'd say pull the spark plugs, read them, check the gap. Be careful when pulling the coil rail apparently they're fragile


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Finally got it to the dealer... Caught the mechanic doing a test drive and told him to really give it some gas... And he mentioned that he "thinks" the wastegate is stuck... I hope that's not the issue and it's really is the coil pack

I think I'm really gonna trade it in before the powertrain is out


----------

